# Bratislava Hot Serenaders



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

May I introduce to you the Bratislava Hot Serenaders feat. Henry de Winter. They are amazing!











I love the DB waistcoat!


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Now all you need is Marlene Deitrich to dance with.


----------



## NZNorm (May 9, 2005)

Check out Max Raabe and the Palast Orkester.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

For an American and Texan take on this, I suggest you check out The Hot Club of Cowtown:

https://www.hotclubofcowtown.com/

Karl


----------

